# FLASH COMPETITION - win a copy of DRONAR courtesy of Time & Space with The Samplecast



## reutunes (Mar 3, 2016)

A quick one day competition with the winner announced TOMORROW.

Win a copy of DRONAR Hybrid Module for Kontakt courtesy of Time & Space.

To enter just visit The Samplecast and subscribe to either the YouTube show or podcast (you won't regret it - promise)

Winner announced tomorrow. Good luck!


----------

